# silver springtail like bug in isos



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

so i have these silver springtail like bugs in my iso culture. I say springtail like because they look just like my temperate whites, but the only difference is when i blow on them, they don't jump. are these podura springtails or what? also, how should i separate them from the isos?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

goof901 said:


> so i have these silver springtail like bugs in my iso culture. I say springtail like because they look just like my temperate whites, but the only difference is when i blow on them, they don't jump. are these podura springtails or what? also, how should i separate them from the isos?


Podura are very small and blue/gray in color. Temperate silvers are actually metallic silver and look like polished metal.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

ok then i guess temperate silvers. how do i separate them out from the isos?


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Are those the really small springtail like creature I'm seeing in some vivs and some of my iso colonies?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

goof901 said:


> ok then i guess temperate silvers. how do i separate them out from the isos?


I don't believe there is an easy method. The "float and blow" method would work to get springtails out, BUT would drown your isopods. Besides, "float and blow" works best with a charcoal substrate. Dirt substrates are hard to separate from.

So really, the easiest way I've found is to pick out the adult isopods and put the isopods into a fresh, sterile culture. The original culture will soon become a springtail culture, and this new culture, will be your isopod culture. 
As the baby isopods in the old culture grow, you pick them out. Just do a weekly picking and soon enough it will be just springtails.

I've been told from multiple sources that the silver springtails will do much better on a "mulch" style substrate, and that they don't thrive on charcoal. By "mulch" style, I mean lots of leaf litter and some coco fiber, peat, ABG, or something like that. I use about 3/4 live oak leaf litter and 1/4 ground coco fiber (dirt-like consistancy).


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Pumilo said:


> I don't believe there is an easy method. The "float and blow" method would work to get springtails out, BUT would drown your isopods. Besides, "float and blow" works best with a charcoal substrate. Dirt substrates are hard to separate from.
> 
> So really, the easiest way I've found is to pick out the adult isopods and put the isopods into a fresh, sterile culture. The original culture will soon become a springtail culture, and this new culture, will be your isopod culture.
> As the baby isopods in the old culture grow, you pick them out. Just do a weekly picking and soon enough it will be just springtails.
> ...


ok cool. am i just going to have to accept the fact that my spring culture has mites in it?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

goof901 said:


> ok cool. am i just going to have to accept the fact that my spring culture has mites in it?


Ahh, you didn't mention mites. That makes it tougher to clean and tougher to maintain a clean culture if, in fact, we can't keep silvers on charcoal. I'm still working on the best way to maintain silvers and still be able to periodically "float and blow" them clean. I may try a tree fern panel culture for the silvers.

If yours are on a dirt type substrate now, you can try taking a small portion and refrigerating it for at least a couple hours. This will put them to sleep for a while. Put a ceramic/glass plate on an ice pack to keep them chilled and pour them out on the plate. Carefully pick out 10 or 20 springtails and start a new culture with those. Be very careful not to include any old dirt with the new culture. This method is far from foolproof so you'll want to start at least several. Chances are that you'll get one or two with mites but you'll get one or two clean starts, too.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

so what do you recommend to separate them out with? i'm not sure i trust myself to not crush them


----------



## mattolsen (Feb 26, 2009)

First where did you find them? Under a log, in the dirt, etc. 

which body shape are they closest to? 


You can usually separate them by filling the container with water. They'll float, along with other debris, and take a fine strainer to scoop them out.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I use the smallest modelers paint brush I can find. Again, I find that if you transfer any of the dirt of debris, you will soon find mites again.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

mattolsen said:


> First where did you find them? Under a log, in the dirt, etc.
> 
> which body shape are they closest to?
> 
> ...


i bought an iso culture from a member here and i fed it yesterday and today i checked and saw a bunch of temperate silvers. i don't want to flood it quite yet until i get all the isos out.


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Possibly someone can help me with a question on the trail above as I think I missed something or got lost along the way  

In reading the posts I am confused about this: Podura are very small and blue/gray in color. Temperate silvers are actually metallic silver and look like polished metal. Then in a subsequent post a reference to having mites.

Here is my question: Are the Podura and/or Temperate Silver's springtails or mites? in looking them both up, I don't think they are mites but I thought I should ask. 

I have what appears to be Temperate Silvers in my tank (no frogs and no plans for frogs) and wondering if this is an issue for a plant only tank? I added Iso's and springtails for a cleaning crew but now see the Iso's and then 2 types on springtails, one of which does appear to be metallic silver (not dark grey) and they run away as opposed to jumping as noted in goof's 1st post. 

Help?


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

then i'd assume they're temperate silvers. i am pretty sure that you have mites in your viv regardless. they will not be a problem. i don't really understand your question


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Duff said:


> Possibly someone can help me with a question on the trail above as I think I missed something or got lost along the way
> 
> In reading the posts I am confused about this: Podura are very small and blue/gray in color. Temperate silvers are actually metallic silver and look like polished metal. Then in a subsequent post a reference to having mites.
> 
> ...


He bought a culture that should have been just Isopods (also called Woodlice, Rolly Pollys, Pill bugs). Instead, the culture has 2 contaminants, springtails and mites. Mites are bad in cultures. They slow down production or completely wipe out a culture over time. As mentioned, though, mites are already in your viv. Mites are everywhere and are likely a part of every viv.
The springtails, however, can be a welcome contaminant if you can isolate them. He first though he had Podura springtails, but we decided they are probably temperate silver springtails (unknown species). 
All these bugs will be fine in a plant only tank. Their populations will grow or dwindle depending on what food is available. If a plant dies, as it rots the population will grow. When the tank is clean and healthy, the population will dwindle.


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks goof for the info - what confused me was Pumilo's response:



Pumilo said:


> I don't believe there is an easy method. The "float and blow" method would work to get springtails out, BUT would drown your isopods. Besides, "float and blow" works best with a charcoal substrate. Dirt substrates are hard to separate from.
> 
> So really, the easiest way I've found is to pick out the adult isopods and put the isopods into a fresh, sterile culture. The original culture will soon become a springtail culture, and this new culture, will be your isopod culture.
> As the baby isopods in the old culture grow, you pick them out. Just do a weekly picking and soon enough it will be just springtails.
> ...


Then your response: 



goof901 said:


> ok cool. am i just going to have to accept the fact that my spring culture has mites in it?


But I'm back on track and now realize they are two different subject, it was not clear to me at 1st. I was thinking that you we're still talking about Podura/silver's... but had apparently moved on to mites. thanks!

PS. don't mean to hijack, just needed clarification.


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks Doug (and goof)! Now i get it 100% and learned something new


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Duff said:


> Thanks Doug (and goof)! Now i get it 100% and learned something new


Here Duff, I think you'll like this. 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/66991-how-culture-isopods-woodlice-springtails.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fo...clean-your-mite-contaminated-springtails.html 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/79208-pumilo-dougs-bugs-my-new-closet.html


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

so i've decided to go a little bit more high-tech. i have a microscope that plugs into a usb port so that i can see the magnified object on my computer screen. then i'm gonna separate the springtails like you said Doug. after separating the springs, i'm gonna check and make sure there aren't any mites. hopefully, this way, i'll get a mite free culture the first try.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

so what should i feed my temperate silvers? just the basic brewers yeast?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't use Brewers yeast. I use active baker's yeast for my springtails. My silvers have been doing fine on it.


----------



## Ilovebugs (Jul 28, 2012)

I would agree with removing all the isopods that you have and start a new culture. When I get a culture with mites, I put the isopods on a large dish and let them run around to remove excess dirt. Then, I carefully tilt the dish and let the isopods drop off with out the debris. 
With the springtails the float and blow or tooth pic method works best.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

UPDATE: I originally separated 5 of these temperate silvers into a separate container. Now i can count at least 10-15, which is pretty awesome. I'd say this is a successful technique to remove springtails. Thanks to everybody who helped!!!


----------

